# صور القديسين في تصميم جديد من تأليفي



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2009)

ولسا فية مجموعة تاني بحضرها

لو حد عجبتة الفكرة دي وحابب اني اعملة زيها 

بقديس معين وكلام معين يقولي

يبعتلي الصورة والكلام اللي عاوزة معاها

بشرط ان اي تصميم هاعملهولة

هيكون اسم لينك منتدى الكنيسة هيكون علية

باي بقى دلوقت :crazy_pil​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 مايو 2009)

*تسلم ايدك يا قمر
بجد فكرة رووووووووعة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## المجدلية (26 مايو 2009)

جميل جدااااااااااا +++ سلام المسيح


----------



## just member (27 مايو 2009)

*بجد منتهى الروعة والجمال يا فراشة*
*وبيستحق احلى تقييم*
*ميرسى خالص لها الابداع*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا قمر​*
> *بجد فكرة رووووووووعة*​
> *ربنا يباركك*


 


المجدلية قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااا +++ سلام المسيح


 



come with me قال:


> *بجد منتهى الروعة والجمال يا فراشة*
> 
> *وبيستحق احلى تقييم*
> *ميرسى خالص لها الابداع*
> ...




ميرسي على مروركم الجميل المشجع

جوجو ميرسي على التقييم و انا محبش ابات مديونة يا خويا بعتلك تقييم ههههههه
​


----------



## lovely dove (27 مايو 2009)

رووووووووووووعة يافراشة 
يسلمو ايديكي ياحبيبتي 
بس لو فيها رخامة اعمليلي حاجه للانبا مكاريوس علي زوقك 
يسوع يعوضك 
​


----------



## H O P A (27 مايو 2009)

*بجد تحفة اوووووووووووي ,,, تسلم ايدك ,,,

شكراً ,,,*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2009)

فنانة يا فراشة

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> رووووووووووووعة يافراشة
> يسلمو ايديكي ياحبيبتي
> بس لو فيها رخامة اعمليلي حاجه للانبا مكاريوس علي زوقك
> يسوع يعوضك ​


 الانبا مكاريوس هعملة طبعا في المجموعة التانية اللي بحضرها هيكون مع الام ايريني و ابوسيفين ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 مايو 2009)

H O P A قال:


> *بجد تحفة اوووووووووووي ,,, تسلم ايدك ,,,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هوبا دا انا اللي بشكرك كتييييييييييييير

على التأثير اللي اتعلمتة منك 

بص انا عملت اول صورة كانت عادية وبعدين افتكرت الدرس بتاعك بتاع التأثير رحت طبقتة

ادت جمال اكتر للصورة

شوف الفرق كدا



 



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> فنانة يا فراشة
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا
> 
> الرب يباركك


 ميرسي يا كليمو كلك زوووق اخي ​


----------



## happy angel (27 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى صورر رااائعه جدااا

وتستحق احلى تقييم

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا هابي حبيبتي على التقييم والرد يخليكي ليا يا رب

بعتلك انا كمان تقييم ​


----------



## totty (27 مايو 2009)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو يا فراشه
لا دا اكيد الشويه دول كان ميكو عنده حاله نوم غريبه
هههههههههههههههه

منتحرمش يا فنانتنا
*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههه

منا بقيت ادية لماما بقى علشان الواحد يصمم بمزاج ههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مايو 2009)

*تحفه طبعا يا فراشتنا الجميله *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا ميرو حبيبة قلبي على الرد الجميل و التقييم الحلوووو ​


----------



## rana1981 (28 مايو 2009)

تسلم ايديك يا فراشة 
صور رائعة


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

روووووووووووعه يا فراشه 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك ​


----------



## vetaa (28 مايو 2009)

*تحفه يا فراشه
وكنت هقوللك ياريت ابوسيفين والانبا مقار وانبا ونس
وهقولك تانى فى المجموعه التالته هههههه

الله ينور
بجد مبدعه
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 مايو 2009)

*الصور جميييلة جدااا
تسلم ايديكى بجد
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 مايو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> تسلم ايديك يا فراشة
> صور رائعة


 



kokoman قال:


> روووووووووووعه يا فراشه ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك


 


vetaa قال:


> *تحفه يا فراشه*
> *وكنت هقوللك ياريت ابوسيفين والانبا مقار وانبا ونس*
> *وهقولك تانى فى المجموعه التالته هههههه*
> 
> ...


 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الصور جميييلة جدااا​​*​​
> 
> _*تسلم ايديكى بجد*_
> _*ميرسى ليكى*_
> ...




ميرسي كتير على مروركم الرائع الجميل

حاضر يا فتوت من عنيا
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مايو 2009)

*جميييييييييييييل جدا يا فروشة 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا سكر


----------



## dodo jojo (18 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ولسا فية مجموعة تاني بحضرها
> 
> لو حد عجبتة الفكرة دي وحابب اني اعملة زيها
> 
> ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا دودو ​


----------



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)

*جميل جدا يا فراشة تسلم ايدك يا قمر*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا فينا حبيبتي ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2009)

*روووووووووووووعة بجد
تصاميمك كلها جميييييييييييلة
تعيشي وتصمملنا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا روكا يا سكر ​


----------

